# Added Reese transom tie downs..($40.00) .Love 'em.



## richg99 (Jul 3, 2016)

After our discussion of boats coming off of trailers last week, I broke the bank and spent $40.00 for Reese stern tie downs. Installed them last week, and think they are great! 

Easy on and easy off. Safe, and they make it a no-brainer to fasten the stern tight. Can't believe that I messed with that strap for as long as I did.

richg99

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P3IAYSC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## -CN- (Jul 5, 2016)

So they mount to the trailer and therefore get dunked every time you launch?


----------



## richg99 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes, they do. If I was using the boat back in Saltwater all of the time, I'd have to re-think my choice. 

In Freshwater, along with a bit of WD40 spray form time to time, I think they'll last more than a couple of seasons. ( I may not last more than a couple of seasons). Ha Ha richg99


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 6, 2016)

I know several people that have them. I almost got them for mine but never got around to it. One less thing to keep up with when launching and loading. I like to be quick at the ramp. I hate having to wait in those who aren't prepared or know ramp etiquette


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 6, 2016)

A friend of mine has had them on his 16' Lowe for the better part of 10 years now & they've held up great. He wipes them down with some grease every so often. They hardly take any more time than removing a strap over the top of the boat and are definitely a more secure fit.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 6, 2016)

I KNOW that they take far less time than when I was using the strap. And, then, after loosening and removing both ends, I had to stow the strap someplace; go get it when I recovered the hull; attach both sides individually, and get it all tight somehow.

Assuming someone was already using a strap over their stern, this device will save you tons of precious launch time. I always "make ready" 100 yards away from the launch anyhow. richg99


----------



## jethro (Jul 11, 2016)

Those look nice, I would like to have them attached to the trailer permanently. I use basic cam lever transom straps and they work well and are cheap. On my 3rd year with them, probably $25 at most.


----------



## perchjerker (Jul 11, 2016)

jethro said:


> Those look nice, I would like to have them attached to the trailer permanently. I use basic cam lever transom straps and they work well and are cheap. On my 3rd year with them, probably $25 at most.



they are attached permanently. You can see how mine are attached in this pic


----------



## gunz (Jul 12, 2016)

Mine on my last boat rusted (fresh water only) so I removed them. I am just as fast with normal straps so I saw no real benefit. I did not replace them with the same straps, I went back to hooks at both ends. 

I am sure like everything else, there are good manufacturers and bad. I certainly had the cheaper of the 2.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 12, 2016)

I intend to spray them. If they last a few years and then rust, I guess I'd be OK I can always go buy the Stainless Steel ones. 

I find myself putting the tie-downs on every time I move the boat. I surely wasn't doing that before. richg99


----------



## DaleH (Jul 12, 2016)

richg99 said:


> I intend to spray them.


FWIW fogging oil protects moving parts/stuff really well! For things that don't move, Boeshield T9 is awesome, just know NOT to spray it on anything that needs to move.

Oh and fogging oil also lasts and works great when sprayed into any locks you use around the boats. It's just a greasy/slippery mess if it gets on you though ...


----------



## richg99 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you. I am, already, a greasy slippery mess.... after most of my projects.

My bride and housekeeper of 56 years should be beatified.

richg99


----------

